# I Apologize for being so rude...



## Bert (Jul 31, 2010)

At least most of you got to be there as your baby passed peacefully, mainly from what I read, with euthanasia.

At least most of you didn't run yourselves in debt because your vet told you that your rat would live with treatment, and then he didn't. 

At least most of you didn't lose your best friend, considering the only pet I can have in apartments is a small animal, after only 1 1/2 years.

At least most of you didn't run into to your house joyously with medicine and a personal nebulizer, which was supposed to save him, to find him cold and dead. 

At least most of you don't have to sit in the same room with his lifeless body because you can't find a place to bury him.


Most of you should consider yourselves lucky, you know that? I understand losing your furry friend is painful no matter what, but not nearly as bad as this. I always promised myself that i WOULD be there when he passed...even though it's a sad sight to see, I wanted to be there for my Berters. And what happens? I get home maybe 20 mins after he's gone. 

I didn't have a chance to give him his one dose of meds that day, and didn't get there in time to give him his neb. treatment. I think it's my fault. I only wanted to be there when he passed, and I couldn't even do that. I would've been much happier if the vet would have just told me he wasnt going to make him, and I would have put him down. But no, they sucked me dry of money and he still died the one way I didn't want him to--alone in his cage.

Count your blessings, no matter how small they are.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Bert Died.*

I'm sorry for your loss. 

I understand what it's like to shell out a lot of money only for the treatment not to work. It really sucks. I did that for my rat, Chance, and he got so bad I ended up having to put him down.

I don't know your area very well. I took Chance up into the hills of a wilderness area (Sunol Regional Wilderness in California). Bought a shovel and dug a hole and buried him wrapped in paper towels. That spot was ideal because it was a low traffic area and I knew that no predator would be digging him up and eating him.

However, if you're looking to have a grave and everything, might want to look into a pet cemetery. I didn't have a marked spot for Chance. I just know in my heart that where his body is, he'll be alright. And even then, his soul is in a better place.


----------



## Bert (Jul 31, 2010)

*Don't know what to do.*

Just gonna give up.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Well At Least Most Of Yours Lived At Least Two Years.*

I had a very similar experience. I got meds, gave them to my rat but she died during the night. Her body was in my room for 2 days until we could bury her. I"m envious as well of those who got to hold their rat as they passed away.

I know how hard it is, I do, you just have to remember that he isn't sick anymore, he's healthy and happy and will wait for you no matter how long that might be. You'll get through it somehow.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Well At Least Most Of Yours Lived At Least Two Years.*

I had a suddenly sick rat (16 months old), left her on the couch, called the vets (vet was out) but they would prescribe me meds), got home and she was already gone...it happens. :/

Some rats prefer to die on their own and don't want you there, some prefer to die on you, all depends on the rat. 

Because rats hide their illnesses so much that its very hard to tell which rats will live and get better, and which will give up and succumb. Where there's life there's usually hope. I am sorry you lost all your funds, but now that you know, would you not have fought for him anyways?

Sadly this is part of being a rat owner...they always leave too soon, and there's NO guarantees on age when they die (I have lost babies to old adults)....I just found out my 17 month old girl has a huge abdominal mass and may not make it to 18 months. She lived well while she did live though, small comfort but you have to take it where you can get it.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Well At Least Most Of Yours Lived At Least Two Years.*

but at least you got to spend the past year and a half with him, loving and being loved in return and hopefully enjoying every moment  in my opinion, that makes it all worth it. you did the best you could and i'm sure he appreciates it.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Well At Least Most Of Yours Lived At Least Two Years.*

I agree, focus on the time you did get with him and the good memories. How they die is completely out of our hands, sometimes we can be there to hold them... sometimes they go alone. You were out TRYING to save his life, not out doing other things. He knew he was loved and now hes waiting at the bridge for you.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Well At Least Most Of Yours Lived At Least Two Years.*

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby. Its good to know you were so dedicated to try to help him get better. Even if you were there though he may not have wanted to be held. I tried holding my Addie when she passed (20 months) but she would have no part in it and bit me (the first time ever). It hurt to know she didn't want me to be with her but I put her in a heating blanket and made her comfortable. It was midnight too so I know about the not knowing what to do with the body. I wanted to have her cremated, its about 150 for a rat here but I was broke from treating her pneumonia. So I ended up burying her in my yard in the middle of the night when the ground was frozen. Maybe you could look into cremating him though.


----------



## Bert (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Well At Least Most Of Yours Lived At Least Two Years.*

Wow, thank you guys so much...After reading my post, I realize how angry it is towards others when it's really no one elses fault. I apologize for seeming so upset towards people whom live miles of miles away and had nothing to do with it 

All your stories and words really helped. The thing that stuck out the most was: "I am sorry you lost all your funds, but now that you know, would you not have fought for him anyways?" The answer, unfortunately, is yes. I would have. I loved my baby so much, you guys don't understand. I should have never gotten so attached to a rat. (as mean as that sounds to say.) 

Anyways, I saw my new counselor today and she helped me a lot. 

I want to look into cremation now. Who do I ask about cremating a rat? All we have here is people-funeral homes. Will they do it? I would much rather have his ashes...

It's now day 3 since death and he's still not buried yet. I think half the reason is I can't find a place worthy, and the other half is that I'm just not ready to let him go yet. Imagining his body rotting in the ground, getting eaten by bugs, etc, is just so sickening to me.

Thank you all for being so understanding...


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know anything about where to get a pet cremated. 

But I hope you remember all the good times you had with Bert and that you learn to appreciate your own efforts in saving him. You shouldn't think of him dying alone in his cage. He had a great friend that went to all ends to make him as comfortable as possible. You should appreciate yourself and the time you had with him. Life comes and goes. It's really too short to focus on things that will get you down.

I had my rat Chance a total of a month. I woke up early to give him meds everyday. I took him to the vet and poured over 500 dollars to save his life. He never seemed to get better and I kept going back. Even though I made the choice of having him euthanize, it was pretty much the most heart wrenching thing I ever done. I cried, cried and cried. I thought, I could have just brought him home, continued his medicine until he passes. I read stories about some vets being inhumane with rats when they're sent to be euthanize. It made me feel terrible.

In the end, I thought to myself about having faith that the vets did the right thing with proper euthanasia techniques. That's all I could think to myself.

Bert is playing at the bridge now with all the fellow ratties that have passed with/before him. He's happy and filled with joy. He is well and healthy. Keep that in mind. He's not alone. He's not suffering at all.

I hope you feel better soon. Keep the chin up and don't feel like everything you did went to waste. It didn't. You tried your best to save his life and I don't think he could have wanted anything more.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cremation can be pricey. I myself freeze them until I can take them to my sisters where they get buried on a hill. I do a little ceremony after they die, for me, and possibly for them. I put lab blocks, cheerios, and a treat on the fleece they are laying on. I then put some pennies (and other change) as well with them (to pay the ferryman and to share if another wee one is stuck without any money), then I wrap them up, then into a paper bag (name on it) then into a plastic bag and into my freezer. 

I don't mind burying since its natural for them. A wild rat would pass this way, and its giving back to the earth with their bodies.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

If you call around to funeral homes or something they may be able to refer you to someone who does pet cremation. I really wanted to do it, I just couldn't put Addie in the freezer personally. I do hope that you find something that suits you.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Your vet office may offer a cremation service, or know where does. I have also occasionally seen ads in the paper, and you could try search online. 

You have to remember that his soul has left his body and is busy at the bridge having some ratty fun, so a burial is not going to make him suffer and it can be nice to have a grave site to visit and maintain in his honor, maybe plant some plants there too. As lilspaz said, his body breaks down and returns to the earth. 

You could build a little coffin for him, and bury him in a blanket with some food or treats for his travels.


----------



## Ola (Aug 9, 2010)

I wasn't with my beautiful SpikeyRat when he passed and it broke my heart that he was alone. My darling Willow was euthanised and that too was a heart wrenching situation. As others have already stated, how they pass is out of our hands. What I do know is that our little guys and gals *know* how well loved they are and that to me is the most important thing, knowing that they were loved and cared for.

I had both Spike and Willow cremated. The local Animal Welfare League provides the service and they were truly wonderful - very caring and understanding about my grief. 

My thoughts are with you and I am truly saddened at your loss. It is never easy, whatever the circumstances.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I too live in the Apt. When Leonardo died I had the Vet give him to Humane Society where they have a service for all the animals who die alone or otherwise. They do it with much respect and care. I figured Leonardo would like all the company. I'm crying just thinking about this, he was my bud.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Your first post nearly brought tears to my eyes, understanding what it is like to not be there when a pet passes. I was not there for two of my three males that have passed over the years, but I can at least take comfort knowing that I made their lives full and happy. And I think that perhaps me not being there, allowed them to cross to the rainbow bridge in peace, so they didn't have to worry about leaving me behind, rather then me worrying of them crossing. It always good to think on the bright side of things and even though a death is hard to face, you must understand that this is nature. Unfortunately ratties do not live as long as we would like them to, but this is what makes them special. Knowing they have a short life-span, should be all the more reason that you do all you can to make them happy while they are on this earth. And do not fret my love, you will be with your rattie when it is your time to pass to the bridge as well. So not all is lost and not all is hopeless. I hope that my words and the words of your fellow members can bring you some comfort and some peace. 

May your ratties soul rest in peace and play. <3


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

This is a bit late, but I know how it feels too, to spend tons of money, just to have your baby die. I spent $350 on surgery to have a tumor removed. It ruined her, caused a major infection and I had to pay another $200 to get her put to sleep. 
I know its hard to shell out money for it all to be useless in the end, but it has to be done. 

I just wanted to share what I did just to have it end with death...


----------

